# Un topo di biblioteca



## Hermocrates

¡Hola!

Potete aiutarmi a formulare questa frase in spagnolo: "sono sempre stato un topo di biblioteca". 

Il mio tentativo: "Yo siempre he sido un ratón de bilioteca." 

È corretto espresso così? E che differenza c'è tra "raton (de biblioteca)" e "rata (de biblioteca)"? 


Podéis responder en italiano o español. 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

"Siempre he sido un ratón de biblioteca" La diferencia está en que las ratas están en las alcantarillas y los ratones en el campo o en casas...en este caso biblioteca. Los ratones son más limpios y dan menos asco, roen las cosas, como libros.
La frase quiere decir que siempre estás en la biblioteca.


----------



## Hermocrates

Maria_del_Valle said:


> "Siempre he sido un ratón de biblioteca" La diferencia está en que las ratas están en las alcantarillas y los ratones en el campo o en casas...en este caso biblioteca. Los ratones son más limpios y dan menos asco, roen las cosas, como libros.
> La frase quiere decir que siempre estás en la biblioteca.



¡Ah! Yo comprendo! Las ratas son "ratti" - mientras que los ratones son "topi".  Gracias!

Quindi è più corretto dire "Siempre he sido un _ratón_ de biblioteca" invece di "siempre he sido una _rata_ de biblioteca"?


----------



## pattyfashiion

Yo dirìa: siempre he sido un empollòn..mejor para mi...en el sentido de que una persona estudia demasiado...


----------



## Hermocrates

pattyfashiion said:


> Yo dirìa: siempre he sido un empollòn..mejor para mi...en el sentido de que una persona estudia demasiado...



Hehe! Ma non voglio proprio dire "secchione"...  A me sembra che _empollòn_ sia più un termine legato alla scuola e allo studio. O sbaglio?

Io più che altro vorrei mettere l'accento sulla passione per i libri che dura da una vita (c'è una componente di studio e amore per la lettura, certo, ma non solo: nel contesto in cui lo intendo io abbraccia anche l'effettivo mestiere, per esempio fare il bibliotecario o il ricercatore: essere un "topo di biblioteca" è un _modus vivendi_ per così dire).


----------



## Agró

Es improbable que una persona dijese de sí mismo "Soy un ratón de biblioteca" porque tiene un ligero matiz despectivo, como "empollón". Habría que pensar en otra frase: bibliófilo, quizá, aunque se queda corto.


----------



## Hermocrates

Agró said:


> Es improbable que una persona dijese de sí mismo "Soy un ratón de biblioteca" porque tiene un ligero matiz despectivo, como "empollón". Habría que pensar en otra frase: bibliófilo, quizá, aunque se queda corto.



Vero  ma appunto _scherzosamente_ una persona può dirlo di sé per fare autoironia e dire "sono uno che vive perennemente tra i libri"? (In italiano si dice e anche in inglese - anche se l'idiom non è "topo" ma "verme" )

"Bibliófilo" rende perfettamente l'idea ma forse ha un tono troppo serio e formale da usare in un contesto in cui si vorrebbe essere informale/scherzoso. 

"Quizá" mi sembra che metta più l'accento sull'essere un "saputone". 
L'accento invece voleva proprio essere su: "persona che ama stare circondata dai libri" (implicito: probabilmente un "teorico", che ha poca esperienza del mondo esterno). Un po' come questo signore.


----------



## Neuromante

"Ratón de biblioteca" no tiene por que tener un matiz despectivo. Puede ser incluso un halago,  dependerá del interés por la lectura del que lo diga.


----------



## el_jordi

Topo es "talpa" en italiano, y así se acaba la trilogía roedora.


----------



## Hermocrates

Neuromante said:


> "Ratón de biblioteca" no tiene por que tener un matiz despectivo. Puede ser incluso un halago,  dependerá del interés por la lectura del que lo diga.



Ma in una frase scherzosa o affettuosa? 

Per esempio, in "_Indiana Jones y la última cruzada_" il protagonista è preoccupato perché suo padre (un professore di letteratura medievale) è stato rapito e dice di lui:



> "È uno studioso, un _topo di biblioteca_, non è un uomo d'azione."



In italiano "topo di biblioteca" ha una connotazione più scherzosa che offensiva. In questo esempio stava a indicare che il personaggio è un uomo tranquillo, che non è abituato al mondo lontano dalla sua biblioteca, per cui il figlio è giustamente in apprensione. 

Sarebbe possibile dire "ratón de biblioteca" in una frase/contesto simile? O suona troppo offensivo in spagnolo invece che scherzoso/affettuoso?


----------



## Agró

Non è troppo offensivo. Puoi usarlo scherzosamente.


----------



## Hermocrates

Agró said:


> Non è troppo offensivo. Puoi usarlo scherzosamente.



Perfetto! 

Gracias a totos por las respuestas y la ayuda.


----------



## Neuromante

ryenart said:


> Perfetto!
> 
> Gracias a todos por las respuestas y la ayuda.


----------



## gatogab

Topo de biblioteca.- persona que lee muchos libros; persona que devora libros.

gg


----------

